# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Alien ET Abductee/Contactee Ask What is Wrong with The World in 2012? - UFODigest

## Dream Guide Team

UFODigest*Alien ET Abductee/Contactee Ask What is Wrong with The World in 2012?**UFODigest*One more is called the 13th dimension we forget about. We enter and that is the dimension we call dream state and *lucid dreaming*. We can escape this world of illusion or reality by sleeping and slipping into the dream world.*and more »*

----------

